# Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!



## Bytebandit1969 (14. Januar 2009)

Hi, 

ich will mir meine Spinnruten mit neuer geflochtenen Schnur ausstatten. Welche könnt ihr empfehlen, hatte mir vor kurzen mal die billige Dynema gekauft, aber das Geld hätte ich auch direkt in den Mülleimer schmeißen können. Also suche ich nun sehr gute Schnüre. in 0.08 , 0.12 und 0,16er Stärke.

Bitte keine grossen Diskussionen sondern kurze und knappe Infos.

Danke.


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Power Pro- kurz genug?:g

Dazu wurde hier schon genug gepostet- Gib dat mal inne Boardsuche ein:m


----------



## Denni_Lo (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Ron Thomson Dyna Cable


----------



## Sledge (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*



Bytebandit1969 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich will mir meine Spinnruten mit neuer geflochtenen Schnur ausstatten. Welche könnt ihr empfehlen, hatte mir vor kurzen mal die billige Dynema gekauft, aber das Geld hätte ich auch direkt in den Mülleimer schmeißen können. Also suche ich nun sehr gute Schnüre. in 0.08 , 0.12 und 0,16er Stärke.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Bytebandit !
Kann dir die " Jigmaster Super Braid " von Rozemeijer empfehlen. Da gibt´nix zu meckern ! #6
Gruß sledge |wavey:


----------



## rallye-vid (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Gigafish Powerline Gelb #6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Power Pro- kurz genug?:g
> 
> Dazu wurde hier schon genug gepostet- Gib dat mal inne Boardsuche ein:m


 
:m
oder Stren Microfused!!!
fische die stren in 0,06mm 4kg zum barschfischen.
kleine wobbler fliegen um einiges weiter!
geiler Faden!!!
ab 0,12 würd ich dann zu 100% der power pro zustimmen!!

*sorry, bissel lang*|uhoh:


----------



## The_Pitbull (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Tuffline xp:m


----------



## jerkfreak (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Mein Tip wäre ebenfalls die PowerPro gwesen...! Fische die auf einer Jerke und der einen leichten Baitcaster, echt super.
Auch die Fireline finde ich persönlich aber nach wie vor echt supi...!


----------



## nibbler001 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Kann dir die Geflochtene wo nur Made in Germany draufsteht empfehlen. Giebts allerdings erst ab 0,15. Wichtig dabei die sollte nicht unter 10 - 12g geworfen werden.


----------



## pikehunter88 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

bei der 0,08 kann ich dir die fireline crystall empfehlen ist nen sehr feines schnürchen #6 optimal zum leichten spinfischen


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*



nibbler001 schrieb:


> Kann dir die Geflochtene wo nur Made in Germany draufsteht empfehlen. Giebts allerdings erst ab 0,15. Wichtig dabei die sollte nicht unter 10 - 12g geworfen werden.



Wieso nicht?


----------



## Felix 1969 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

*power pro.........*


----------



## Mich´l (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

whiplash pro


----------



## Jerkman69 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Spiderwire Invisi Braid


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Powerpro

Spiderwire 

Fireline

Je nachdem auf was man angelt. Wobei die Spiderwire sicher die universellste Schnur ist.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Power Pro

Die Durchmesserangaben der verschiedenen Hersteller solltest Du vernachlässigen, die sind stark abweichend und ein schlechter Vergleichsmaßstab.

Am besten mal direkt vergleichen...


----------



## kohlie0611 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

1. stren super braid#6#6#6#6
2. power pro#6#6#6
3. spiderwire stealth#6#6
4. fireline xds #6


----------



## zanderzone (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Ich finde die fireline nach wie vor top!


----------



## Tewi (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Fireline und PowerPro


----------



## Topic (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

fireline crystal und balzer ironline extrem distance nich die normale ironline die is net so gut.


----------



## mlkzander (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

ganz klar: Stroft GTP

etwas teurer aber dafür vieeeeeel besser

Komisch das die wohl beste Schnur kaum einer kennt bzw. benutzt, 
ist sie am Ende doch zuuuu teuer?


----------



## DRU (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Kann mich dem nur anschliessen: PP und Fireline

Wobei ich gestehn muss, noch keine andere gefischt zu haben und die PP erst seit kurzem im Einsatz ist, aber einen top Eindruck hinterlässt!


Mich würd interessieren ob jemand die schweine teure Stroft GTP schon mal ausgiebig ne Saison am Wasser hatte???


----------



## mlkzander (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

übrigends in der Boardwerbung gerade am rumflackern dieser link:

http://www.stroft.de/index_de.html


----------



## Blauzahn (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Mein Favorit ist die TuflineXP, mittlerweile gefolgt von der Fireline (hier besonders die Ausführungen mit kleiner Tragkraft)
Enttäuscht hat mich die Powerline.


----------



## mlkzander (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*



DRU schrieb:


> Kann mich dem nur anschliessen: PP und Fireline
> 
> Wobei ich gestehn muss, noch keine andere gefischt zu haben und die PP erst seit kurzem im Einsatz ist, aber einen top Eindruck hinterlässt!
> 
> ...



Habe ich, sowohl auf Waller und auf Hecht/Zander
ich werde sie wohl mindestens noch eine saison drauflassen.
Also relativiert sich der Preis auch wieder wegen der
Haltbarkeit. Ich benutze die Multicolor, ist beim Spinnen
ganz hilfreich......


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Power Pro und Tuf Line XP wurden ja schon genannt sind aber auch meine Favoriten.
Natürlich günstig aus den Staaten  
Aber aufgepasst, die Ammis geben die tatsächliche Tragkraft an und veralbern niemanden mit Durchmessern und Tragkraftangaben die eh nicht stimmen.


----------



## DRU (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Das habe ich mir auch gedacht, zum Loten bei der Absinkphase natürlich sehr hilfreich:q


----------



## DRU (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Naja ich würd eher sagen die untertreiben bei den Angaben, habe mir auch die 10 und 15 LB organisiert, um dann festzustellen, dass die 10LB mehr hält als ich mir hätte vorstellen können,....mein .025er Stroft Vorfach hat da nicht viel zu lachen,.....


----------



## bacalo (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*



Jerkman69 schrieb:


> Spiderwire Invisi Braid




Jeep,

fische seit n´ gutem 1/2 Jahr mit der Spiderwirre Ultracast INVISI BRAID.
Die 0,12 ist eine 0,12er und SIE hält was sie verspricht#6.

Die 0,17er ist eher eine 0,14er, doch auch hier überzeugt die Tragkraft.

Störend ist, zumindest für mich, die weiße Farbe;
färbe die ersten 5-7 Meter mit einem roten Edding.

Gruß
bacalo


----------



## Blauzahn (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*



bacalo schrieb:


> Störend ist, zumindest für mich, die weiße Farbe;
> färbe die ersten 5-7 Meter mit einem roten Edding.



|supergri
So unterschiedlich ist das...
ich färbe meine Tufline gelb und grün mit schwarzem Edding |supergri


----------



## Stachelritter86 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Nr. 1  -   Power Pro

Nr. 2  -   Spiderwire

beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## Pike-Piekser (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Stren
Pikeline
Power Pro
Tuf Line
.
.
.
.
Fireline:v


----------



## angelsüchto (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

0,15er fireline crystal


----------



## Dida (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

1. Power Pro 
2. Spiderwire |supergri

Gruß#h


----------



## bacalo (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> |supergri
> So unterschiedlich ist das...
> ich färbe meine Tufline gelb und grün mit schwarzem Edding |supergri




Des Menschen Wille ist sein Himmelreich

Hauptsache die Schnur ist im Wasser#h


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

So, jetzt noch die Corastrong Zoom7 dazu- auch eine zuverlässige und sehr rund geflochtene Schnur....

-Und der TE hat eine ziemlich komplette Ausgabe vom "who is who" der meistverwendeten/ brauchbaren Schnurmarken erhalten.:q

Ob´s ihm weiterhilft....wer weiss?

Is´wie im richtigen Leben; 

Der Eine fährt ´nen Kia- Und ist zufrieden!
Der Andere fährt ´nen Maybach.|kopfkrat


----------



## Bobster (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Best of Show...
und TÜV geprüft !

Stroft GTP 


....kapiere ich nicht das Ihr alle diese IMPORTE kauft,
wobei doch "Weltklasse" direkt hier produziert wird |kopfkrat

Ist sie Euch anscheinend dann doch zu teuer |supergri


Bobster


----------



## welsfaenger (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

ganz klar:
Stroft GTP

warum die Spiderwire hier immer so angepriessen wird, keine Ahung. Hatt die auf meiner Baitcaster drauf und nach einer halben Saison wieder runtergeschmissen. Habe dann eine Tufline draufgemacht und bin einigermassenglücklich. Aber auch die Tufline ist deutlich schlechter als die Stroft. 
Versuch mal einen zu finden der eine Stroft wirlklich gefischt hat und nicht von ihr überzweugt ist.
Noch was zu Haltbarkeit. Auf meiner Taurus ist seit 2004 ein und dieselbe 9 kg STroft. Noch nicht einmal ausgewechselt worden, und die Schnur sieht immer noch so aus wie am ersten Tag. (auch einige Salzwassereinsätze dabei!)

Grüße
Die PowerPro fischt ´n Bekannter, und ich muss sagen das die auch nicht schlecht ist.


----------



## zandertex (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Climax Zander-Spinline  0,12mm in Gelb.Ist leider nicht so bekannt,die Farbe hält,abriebfest,weich,knotenfest,Superstabil,Perfekt.Nie mehr eine Andere.
Mit der 0,14er ziehst du jeden Haken gerade.


----------



## sevone (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Versuch mal einen zu finden der eine Stroft wirlklich gefischt hat und nicht von ihr überzweugt ist.


|good:


dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.

anscheinend fischen hier nur wenige dir stroft, oder aber, sie halten sich zurück mit posts.


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Welche ist denn jetzt die ominöse Schnur die man ab 12g fischen darf?


----------



## Ziegenbein (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Power Pro oder Spider Wire #6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Stroft und auch Stren SuperBraid sind tolle Schnüre - aber die PowerPro finde ich auch sehr gut, und die kostet so die Hälfte oder weniger, da ich aufgrund von Abrissen spätestens nach einem Jahr die Schnur komplett tausche ein nicht uninteressantes Argument...


----------



## DRU (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Du hast aber auch einen starken Marmor Betrieb:g! Aber vielleicht hält die Stroft ja ein wenig länger! Aber keine Frage, dei den Preisen, kann man nach hartem Einsatz ruihg einmal im Jaht die Schnur wechslen. Dann ist man auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite!


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Ich fische die Tufline und die Fireline.

Und kenne jemanden der mit der Stroft GTP nicht glücklich war/ist und das mit ner 4000 er Stella.
Was soll an der so Besonders sein?
Sie hält lange und noch.....................????


----------



## Patrick83 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Ich weiss nicht on das hier scjon erwähnt wurde....
Aber ich kann nur sagen,das die Power Pro-Schnur einfach nur Geil ist!
Preis/Leistung ist gut!


----------



## Patrick83 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Karl Kaniower Pro oder Spider Wire 

Zum ersten kann ich zustimmen!!!
Aber die Spiderwire ist in meinen Augen,der größte Schrott....!!
Die Tragkraftangaben kommen niemals hin,die Schnur "fusselt" schnell auf,verliert schnell die Farbe...
Wenn man gute Schnur kaufen möchte,dann einfach nur die Power Pro!!#6


----------



## Felix 1969 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Mein Favorit ist die TuflineXP, mittlerweile gefolgt von der Fireline (hier besonders die Ausführungen mit kleiner Tragkraft)
> *Enttäuscht hat mich die Powerline*.


 

So gehts mir auch.Wobei Kollegen wiedrum mit dieser Schnur bestens zurecht kommen|kopfkrat
Da hilft nur eins,verschiedene Leinen ausprobieren.Denk mal das machen die meisten so.

Felix


----------



## Olli 1970 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Moin,
die Zoom 7 kann ich Dir wärmstens empfehlen.
Dünn 0,12 mm mit 12 kg Tragkraft und rund!#6
Gruss
Olli


----------



## welsfaenger (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

@pauly

tja, kauf sie dir einmal, fische sie unendlich lange. Dann bist du selbst überzeugt.
Beste Haltbarkeit, beste Flechtung, wirklich sehr rund, Angaben sind eher untertrieben.
Ich fische mit der Typ 3 (6kg) auf so ziemlich alles. Auch auf Dorsch, und es ist mir noch nie passiert das die Schnur gerissen ist. Zudem noch schön weich und läßt sih gut werfen. Also alles das was man sich von einer wriklich guten Schnur wünscht. Ich kenne keinen einzigen Kritikpunkt. 
Außerdem, ihr fischt doch alle so eine teuer "High-End" Kram. Rollen und Ruten über 300 €. Aber 5,- € mehr für eine Schnur könnt ihr dann nicht ausgeben ? Na gut, das sieht man natürlich auch nicht auf den ersten Blick 
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Hochwertige Ruten erkennt man zum Glück meist auch nicht auf den ersten Blick, meist steht ja nicht mal was drauf...

Die Schnur ist top, Dynacable und Stren SuperBraid auch. Power Pro finde ich aber wie schon erwähnt kaum schlechter, und die kostet einen Bruchteil. Bei 60€/250m zu 15€/270m tausche ich meine Schnur jährlich, und fertig. Ich mag das lieber als eine teurere Schnur die eventuell 2 oder 3 Jahre hält, aber dann immer noch nicht günstiger ist. Die PP ziehe ich komplett auf, ohne zu unterfüttern, und tausche dann nach 1 Saison. Da ich hier doch ab und an mal größere Fische drille bin ich damit immer gut gefahren - bei den Preisen für die Stroft würde ich eventuell auch unterfüttern oder überlegen ob ich nach 20m Abriss die Schnur drehe und dabei passend unterfüttere, bei der PP tausche ich komplett.

Sicher auch hier eine Glaubensfrage.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*



Olli 1970 schrieb:


> Moin,
> die Zoom 7 kann ich Dir wärmstens empfehlen.
> Dünn 0,12 mm mit 12 kg Tragkraft und rund!#6
> Gruss
> Olli


 
hmmm, die zoom ist ne geile schnur, ja!!!
aber rund??? NEIN!!!
technisch auch gar nicht möglich weil die mit 3 "geflechten" nochmal geflochten ist, und somit kann sie gar nicht rund werden und ist es auch nicht, aber ansonsten geb ich dir recht, geile knotenfestigkeit, geile tragkraft, nur defenitiv nicht rund und die durchmesser stimmen auch nicht...


aber wo stimmen die scho??

mirco


----------



## Anek20dot (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Powerline (Gelb)   von Gigafisch... super Preisleistungsverhältnis und seeeehr schneller Versand!!


----------



## Bobster (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

...ganz klar die hier....

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2334866&postcount=28


Bobster


----------



## Seefliege (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

#h

tufline xp red

1200 yds. in den staaten ca. 61 $ ...

Petri von Matthias.


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Ich fische Spiderwire und Power Pro. Beide sind gut und empfehlenswert und haben eine gute Abriebsfestigkeit. 
Bei der Spiderwire ist die Tragkraft sehr übertrieben.


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Und kenne jemanden der mit der Stroft GTP nicht glücklich war/ist und das mit ner 4000 er Stella.




Ich auch, der hat die Stroft nach drei-viermal Mefoangeln wieder von der Rolle geschmissen und sich über ne teure Mistschnur geärgert. Die Frage ist ja auch wieder mal viel zu global gestellt. Ich fische mehrere Arten von Geflecht, je nach Angelart.


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

@Welsfänger

Das find ich ziemlich anmassend was Du da geschrieben hast.
Nicht die feine Art!

Naja, wirst Dir schon was dabei gedacht haben.


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> tja, kauf sie dir einmal, fische sie unendlich lange. Dann bist du selbst überzeugt.
> Beste Haltbarkeit, beste Flechtung, wirklich sehr rund, Angaben sind eher untertrieben.
> Ich fische mit der Typ 3 (6kg) auf so ziemlich alles. Auch auf Dorsch, *und es ist mir noch nie passiert das die Schnur gerissen ist.*



Komisch, das ist mir mit meinen Schnüren auch noch nie passiert, selbst nicht beim Angeln mit FL auf Dorsch. Weder mit FLC noch mit PP nocht mit TF noch mit Spw. Vielleicht solltest du dir einfach mal ein paar vernünftige Rollen zulegen, dann mußt du das Schnurthema auch nicht so hoch hängen.


----------



## Doc Plato (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Ich habe auf 2 Rollen die Fireline Crystal (vorher die normale Fireline in smoke und grün) in 0,15 und 0,17mm und das seit ca. 2 Jahren. Einsatz - überwiegend im Rhein beim Feedern und an der Gufirute. In Verbindung mit No Knot-Verbindern hatte ich noch nie Probleme!


----------



## Strykee (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

hallo, 

Ich hab die Spider Wire Stealth - gruen in 0.12 und bin erlichgesagt nicht wirklich begeistert, sie verliert die Farbe recht schnell und ribbelt in meinen Augen verdammt schnell auf der ganzen Länge auf*...

*ich werd mal heut Nachmittag nen Foto machen damit Ihr euch das anschauen könnt. Vieleicht hab ich nen blödes stück erwischt aber kaufen werd ich se mir nicht mehr...

Ich werd mir wol die Stroft GTP anschaffen und testen


----------



## welsfaenger (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

@Pauly
anmassend ? Warum das denn ? Habe ich irgentwas "schlimmes" gesagt ?
Ich finde es manchmal nur komisch, viele kaufen sich seeeehr teure Rollen & Ruten (ich schließ mich dem nun nicht aus, habe ja nun selbst einige sehr teure Sachen) schauen dann aber bei der Schnur auf 5,- €. Ich würde die Schnur nun nicht minder wichtig bezeichnen wie Rolle und Rute. Und sowas darf man jawohl noch mit einem kleinen Augenzwinkern sagen ?!?!

@sundvogel
Ich denke das meine Rollen alle gut genug sind. OK, ich habe keine Stella aber auch die Taurus sollte nicht viel schlechter sein. Auch wenn´s kein Shimano ist. 
Aber immerhin, mein größter Hecht dieses Jahr (121) wurde sogar mit einer Shimano Rolle gefangen, vielleicht hat er das ja gemerkt und hat deswegen gebissen.

Bzgl eurer Aussagen das zwei Mefo-Fischer die Schnur wieder von der Rolle genommen habe habe ich auch eine Vermutung. Wahrscheinlich wurden die Rollen zu voll gemacht. Man darf die Stroft nicht bis auf den letzten Millimeter aufspulen wie z.Bsp. die FL, da sie sehr weich und dann schnell Knoten verursacht. Hatte ich am Anfang auch. Danach wieder ca. 20 Meter abgenommen und nie wieder Probleme gehabt. Mit keiner von meinen Rollen.

Schnurverlust durch Hänger habe ich auch recht selten (meistens reisst das Vorfach), daher fische ich überall noch die "Erstauffüllung". Ein Austausch der Schnur wegen Verschlechterung fällt bei der Schnur fasst völlig weg.
Daher gebe ich lieber einmal 5,- € mehr aus als alle 1-2 Jahre zu wechseln. Ist mir dann auf Dauer nun doch zu teuer.

Bei sowas sind persönliche Aussagen sowieso immer besser als solche "von einem Bekannten". Man weiß eben nie warum. Ich greife daher lieber immer auf persönliche Erfahrung zurück. Hat mich schon viel Geld und Zeit gekostet aber was solls, ist ja Hobby.

Nebenbei bemerkt, die Penn 15 kg ist meiner Erfahrung nach auch eine vernünftige Schnur. Vergess ich nur immer sehr schnell, da sie nur auf der Cabo ist, und die bei mir nicht so häufig zum Einsatz kommt. Aber dort macht sie eine recht gute Figur, bisher keine Beanstandungen.

Schönen Tag noch
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## joergi007 (16. Januar 2009)

*aspire fa  oder twinpower fc?*

hallo,
welche der beiden (aspire fa  oder twinpower fc) ist besser und warum?


grüsse jörg


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: aspire fa  oder twinpower fc?*



joergi007 schrieb:


> hallo,
> welche der beiden (aspire fa  oder twinpower fc) ist besser und warum?
> 
> 
> grüsse jörg



Falscher Thread???


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Bzgl eurer Aussagen das zwei Mefo-Fischer die Schnur wieder von der Rolle genommen habe habe ich auch eine Vermutung. Wahrscheinlich wurden die Rollen zu voll gemacht.



Leider stimmt deine Vermutung nicht. Ich hoffe mal, das Gerrit und ich nicht den gleichen meinen ansonsten wäre es ja Quatsch.|supergri

Ich habe die Schnur selbst geworfen. Rolle ok, Wicklung ok, Füllung ok. Insbesondere bei leichten Ködern gab es Windknoten, übrigens wurde das ja von einem hier auch angedeutet. Wenn man FL zu voll auf die Rolle macht, dann gibt es auch Probleme. Ist ja bei jeder Schnur so.

Übrigens reißt bei Hängern auch bei mir das Vorfach, was denn sonst? Ich habe schon vor 10 Jahren PP gefischt, da war das eine völlig andere Schnur als heute, auch andere Schnüre entwickeln sich weiter.

Lustig finde ich immer diese Farbhinweise. Der eine fischt weiß, dr nächste gelb und der übernächste dunkelgrün oder schwarz. Was ist denn jetzt das beste? Bei diesen Schnurfragen, werden immer Dinge überbewertet, die entweder aus dem Marketing stammen oder wohl für einen selbst ein abstraktes Qualitätskriterium darstellen.

Ich habe es oben schon mal gesagt, die Eingangsfrage geht völlig fehl und hier werden Aussagen gemacht, die teilweise einfach unqualifiziert sind. Der eine macht sich ne dünne Geflochtene auf ne BC und wundert sich, dass das nicht funktioniert, der nächste zandert mit TF-Schnüren ohne Vorfach und muß zwangsläufig zu der Erkenntnis kommen, dass das mit der Schnur nicht so gut ist.

Es gibt Geflechte mit ganz unterschiedlichen Eigenschaften bezüglich Wurfperfomance, Eignung zum Gufieren bzw. Abriebfestigkeit oder Tiefseefischen. Bevor man sich zu Qualitätsaussagen hinreißen läßt, sollte man einfach mal sagen was man damit machen will, denn hier gilt tatsächlich, wie bei vielen anderen Dingen auch, "wat den een sien Uhl, is den andern sien Nachtigall."


----------



## Leski (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Power - Pro ist ne Spitzen Schnur,kann sie nur empfehlen!:m


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*



zandertex schrieb:


> Climax Zander-Spinline  0,12mm in Gelb.Ist leider nicht so bekannt,die Farbe hält,abriebfest,weich,knotenfest,Superstabil,Perfekt.Nie mehr eine Andere.
> Mit der 0,14er ziehst du jeden Haken gerade.



Muss ich Zandertex Recht geben, die ist auch echt Top! Hatte ich mal im Laden bekommen als ich kürzfristig ne Schnur im Urlaub brauchte, kann ich auch nix schlechtes drüber sagen!


----------



## muskA (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

mit abstand die beste schnur ist die wiplash egal welche farbe fische diese schnur in norge und auch hier... wenn jemand nicht der meinung sein wollte bitte ich um eine plausilble begründung


----------



## drehteufel (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich habe die Schnur selbst geworfen. Rolle ok, Wicklung ok, Füllung ok. Insbesondere bei leichten Ködern gab es Windknoten, übrigens wurde das ja von einem hier auch angedeutet.



Die Knoten hatte ich auch, habe dann schnell festgestellt, dass sich das Problem in Luft auflöste, wenn ich beim Bügelumschlag die Schnur mit den Fingern straffte.
Meines Erachtens resultieren die Knoten aus zu lose aufgewickelter Schnur des vorigen Wurfs. Bei leichten Ködern ist es sogar ratsam, während des gesamten Einholens die Schnur gestrafft zu halten.
War bei der Power Pro aber auch nicht anders.


----------



## worker_one (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Ich habe im Moment 4 verschiedene Schnurmarken im Einsatz.
Die PowerPro, Fireline, Powerline und FINS Original PRT Braid.
Dabei gefällt mir die PowerPro eindeutig am Besten, gefolgt von der FINS, dann die Powerline und zum Schluß die Fireline.


----------



## welsfaenger (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

@muska

ist das ernst gemeint ? Die Whiplash mag ja in Norge auf der Multi i.O. sein aber nciht auf der Spinnrolle. Schon mal andere Schnüre gefischt ?
Die WHiplash ist so ziemlich das mieseste was ich kenne. Extrem "locker" geflochten, saugt sehr viel Wasser auf. Der Durchmesser ist extrem, aber wirklich extrem untertrieben. Muß dazu sagen, das ich die Schnur in den Anfangszeiten der Geflochtenen auch mal hatte, ist aber sehr schnell ausgetauscht worden.
Für die Multi ist die aber OK.


----------



## Strykee (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Hier die versprochenen Fotos meinerSpider Wire Stealth - gruen in 0.12
​ http://img70.*ih.us/img70/2334/cimg4097cp7.jpg


Auf einer Ryobi Zauber 3000,hier erkennt man gut wie sie an Farbe verloren hat.

http://img108.*ih.us/img108/4076/cimg4098dz4.jpghttp://img67.*ih.us/img67/394/cimg4098ql1.jpg

 Hier ist das Ausfransen sehr gut zu erkennen


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Ganz schön große Bilder! |rolleyes

Denke mal falls es hier noch User mit Modem gibt freuen die sich... #q


----------



## Strykee (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ganz schön große Bilder! |rolleyes
> 
> Denke mal falls es hier noch User mit Modem gibt freuen die sich... #q



Ups, garnet dranne gedacht ... ich mach die mal fix klein


----------



## Seefliege (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

|wavey:

@ Sebastian;

deine erfahrungen mit der 0,12er spiderwire stealth teile ich auch. merkwürdigerweise hatte ich bei der gleichen schnur in der stärke 0,17 diese probleme nicht bzw. nicht in einem beunruhigenden maße. die 0,17er spiderwire stealth fand ich echt top ...

ich denke auch, dass man mit einer vernünftigen rolle fast alle einigermaßen rund geflochtenen schnüre gut werfen kann. außer vielleicht total platte vertreter wie wisplash u.ä. ... die exakte schnurverlegung der rolle ist wichtiger, als eine superteure schnur. wobei man dazu nicht gleich ne stella o.ä. "als altersvorsorge" anschaffen muss. ich fische die rec arc und blue arc, und bin zufrieden mit meinen wurfergebnissen. schnurorigamie kommt damit ziemlich selten vor. ein kumpel von mir hat es mal geschafft, an einem angeltag ne ganze spulenfüllung einer neuen und teuren geflochtenen mit seiner billigrolle zu verweben. bei stella-anglern habe ich aber auch schon den einen oder anderen fitz gesehen ... :g

Petri von Matthias.


----------



## drehteufel (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*



Miepol schrieb:


> |wavey:
> bei stella-anglern habe ich aber auch schon den einen oder anderen fitz gesehen ... :g
> 
> Petri von Matthias.



Deswegen glaube ich, dass es extremst wichtig ist, die Schnur immer unter gewisser Spannung aufzuspulen, sonst hilft auch keine Stella...


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Bei leichten Ködern ist es sogar ratsam, während des gesamten Einholens die Schnur gestrafft zu halten.



Ber der Fireline schon. Da fische ich teilweise 3g und muß die Schnur nicht per Hand straffen. Aber was sagt uns das jetzt?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Dass die Fireline sehr gut gegen Tüdel ist, selbst in dünnen Größen! :m


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Genau!  Und das man bei leichten Köder trotzdem zur Stroft greifen sollte, weil sie einfach die beste ist - per Definition -bei Dorschen funzt sie ja auch.


----------



## sc00b (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Rate dir auch zur Stroft GTP.. kostet zwar ein wenig mehr.. ist aber TOP 

Fische zu 90% meiner schnüre mit Stroft GTP oder GTM und nur gutes bisher zu berichten!

mfg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Man darf die Stroft nicht bis auf den letzten Millimeter aufspulen wie z.Bsp. die FL, da sie sehr weich und dann schnell Knoten verursacht.


Da schreibst Du es doch selbst, und das ist ein inhärenter Kritikpunkt:
Zu dünn und zu weich, geht nämlich auch.

Über die sich ziemlich übel verhaltene Spiderwire Stealth 012 wurde schon oben geschrieben und berichtet, meine eine ist nach mehreren Unfällen in fast permanenter Folge jetzt perdu und wird beerdigt. :g  
Pauly kennt die auch. 

Die 014 ist nicht soviel besser, geht aber bei Vorsicht. Ab 017 wirds entspannt.

Ich habe auch noch die Quantum Qattron Braid in 012, die ist sogar dünner als Stroft. Ganz große Klasse, jeder kleinste Tüdel der mal sehr schnell vorkommt, zerreißt sofort die Schnur. Da ist selbst die Spiderwire enttüdelfreudiger und reißt dabei nicht. 

Aber, die anderen Schnüre wie Powerline, Futura oder Fireline Crystal tüdeln gar nicht. Was ist wieviel wert? 

Eine Schnur, auf die ich dauernd mit Luchsaugen aufpassen muss, eine weiche labbrige zum verknoten neigende, die kann ich als Angelschnur kaum gebrauchen. Zum Casting vielleicht. Ich angel und werfe auch im dunklen, und ich will nicht dauernd auf die Schnur aufpassen. Und eine Fireline ist zwar überhaupt nicht zum Gufieren geeignet, eine relativ dicke Powerline aber sogar sehr gut. Wenn ich diese Mittelklasse Powerline, sowie Powerpro +Tufline sehe, die ich von anderen Anglern kenne, dann ist das richtig gut.

Und wenn man mal Kinder oder andere DAU-Angler ranläßt, 
dann kann man schnell sehen, welche Schnüre wirklich im Handling taugen.  :m


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Habe bisher immer die RT DynaCable gefischt und war sehr zufrieden. Die ist ähnlich wie die Quattron nur nicht so exakt angegeben im Durchmesser.
Allerdings ist so extrem geschmeidiges Material wirklich ziemlich Luftknotenanfällig, vorallem bei leichten Ködern hab ich mir da öfters mal ne Schlaufe zwischen die Schnurfüllung gerollt, wenn ich nicht aufgepasst habe. #q

Werd wohl als nächstes die (sauteure :r) Stroft GTP mal testen, muss ja immer was Besseres geben. |rolleyes

Für mich überwiegen aber die Vorteile (besserer Köderkontakt, kein lästiges Gekringel, läuft geräuschfrei durch die Ringe, besseres Wickelbild) einer "Labberschnur".

Der ekligen FL werd ich wohl zum Küstenspinnen auch mal wieder ne Chance geben, die Spezies scheinen ja darauf zu schwören. :q

Die ausgefranste Spiderwire auf dem Foto wirkt so, als habe man die Enden nicht mit dem Feuerzeug verlötet. Das hilft auf jeden Fall.

Das Schlimmste, was ich je hatte war ne Penn KG-Cast. Die fühlte sich an wie eingewachst und war steif wie Stroh. Von der würde ich abraten.


----------



## The_Pitbull (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Hallo hat zufällig jemand diese Schur schon gefischt.Gruß Pitti

http://www.fischzeux.at/xtcommerce/...lzer-Iron-Line-Xtreme-Distance---0-20-mm.html


----------



## chub24 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Hallo

Ich verwende folgende Geflochtene Schnüre:

*Spinnangeln:*

Tuf Line XP

http://www.angler-oase.de/www.Angler-Oase.de?schnuere_tuf_line_xp.htm

*Angeln mit totem Köderfisch:*

Dream Line von Dream Tackle

http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/index.htm?d__Dreamline_Dynatreat5003.htm

*Ich hoffe das ich dir helfen konnte.#6*


----------



## kohlie0611 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

@the pitbull


Topic schrieb:


> fireline crystal und balzer ironline extrem distance nich die normale ironline die is net so gut.


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Hat jemand schon mal mit der neuen Geflechtschnur von Prologic SG gefischt? Soll's in Orange und Dunkelgrau geben...

|kopfkrat


----------



## Doc Plato (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Aber, die anderen Schnüre wie Powerline, Futura oder *Fireline Crystal *tüdeln gar nicht. Was ist wieviel wert?


 Is schon mal nen einen oder anderen Euro wert!!!! 




AngelDet schrieb:


> Und eine Fireline ist zwar überhaupt nicht zum Gufieren geeignet


 Die normale oder Crystal? Und - WIESOOOOOO? |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Weil die recht steif ist, aber dadurch auch kringelt, und auf dem Wasser kringelt. Wobei ich eine mitteldicke habe, aber auch die 004 Probe ist sehr steif. Mit dickerer Monofiler über 0,20mm, der Hemingway Monotec Futura und den verschiedenen harten thermofusionierten Firelines hast Du das Problem, dass die Schnüre ohne Zug diese Kringelwellen ausbilden und damit keine direkte Linie zum Köder bilden. Das ist beim Gufieren mit Phasen ohne Spannung wirklich Mist, insofern scheiden sich da die Geister über die Schnüre schon mal anhand der bevorzugten Methode. 
Dagegen kommen Watangler an der Küste bei Blinkereinsatz und mehr damit wunderbar klar, im Gegenteil: Mit klammen Fingern und viel Wind ist man manchmal froh, dass die Schnur es von alleine tut.
Beim Einsatz von Spinnern ähnlich, nur die derben harten Schnüre vertragen das, Spiderwire Stealth oder die Quattron Braid in so dünn drehen sich unrettbar auf, die kann man entsorgen.


----------



## Schwingspitze (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

ganz klar :  STROFT  GTP zieht kein Wasser und ist auch noch bei minustemperaturen gut zu fischen
100m ca. 25 EURONEN

 die Schwinge#h


----------



## mlkzander (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> ganz klar:
> Stroft GTP
> 
> 
> Versuch mal einen zu finden der eine Stroft wirlklich gefischt hat und nicht von ihr überzweugt ist.




das ist der Punkt.........

aber viele sagen sie taugt nix und hatten sie noch nie in den
fingern, geschweige denn auf der rolle #h


----------



## mlkzander (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich fische die Tufline und die Fireline.
> 
> Und kenne jemanden der mit der Stroft GTP nicht glücklich war/ist und das mit ner 4000 er Stella.
> Was soll an der so Besonders sein?
> Sie hält lange und noch.....................????



vieleicht passt stroft und stella nicht zusammen#q

warum betonst du das so, ist ne stella was besonderes?


----------



## Hansemann 28 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Hallo zusammen!
Von allen Schnüren die ich bis jetzt kenne,macht die Powerpro ganz klar den besten Eindruck. 
 Ich habe seit ein paar Monaten die gelbe Powerpro 0,13mm in Gebrauch und da gibt es bis jetzt echt nichts negatives zu sagen.#6
Gruß Heinz


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*



mlkzander schrieb:


> aber viele sagen sie taugt nix



Wer hat denn das gesagt?


----------



## mlkzander (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

z.B. Pikepauly vom Hörensagen..........
Weiterhin x-Fach in den unzähligen Spiderwire, Powerpro usw. Tröööts..........


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Pauly hat nur gesagt, dass die Schnur sich nicht allerbest zum Mefo-Angeln eignet. Dieser Meinung bin ich übrigens auch. Wenn man viel leichte Köder fischt, die beim einholen wenig Druck erzeugen, dann ist eine weichere Schnur gegenüber einer steifen etwas im Nachteil.

Das ist ja auch überhaupt nicht schlimm. Mit dem Hinweis auf die Stella meinte Pauly nur, das man sich bei der Rolle auf eine saubere Verlegung verlassen kann und die Probleme die auftauchen nicht an der Rolle liegen.

Es ist eigentlich schade, dass dieses heiligsprechen von bestimmten Produkten häufiger vernünftige sachliche Diskussionen verhindert.

Ein schönes Beispiel dafür ist immer wieder gern die Stroft oder Harrisonruten oder irgendwelche Rollen. Der Infogehalt geht dann gegen Null.


----------



## Teimo (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Hi da ich mich langsam auch ans Gummifischen wage und gestern auch schon nen Hecht auf twister gefangen hab wirds jetzt auch zeit für ne Geflochtene. 
Ich dachte an de Spiderwire Stealth bin mir nur bezüglich des Durchmessers nicht ganz sicher. Eigentlich wollt ichs hauptsächlich auf barsch und zander versuchen sind aber auch viele hechte unterwegs.... 
ich schwank zw. 0.10 (5kg) und 0.12 (7kg) ... weis jemand vll wie da die realen durchmesser aussehen? 
Grüße


----------



## welsfaenger (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Zitat:
Es ist eigentlich schade, dass dieses heiligsprechen von bestimmten Produkten häufiger vernünftige sachliche Diskussionen verhindert. 
@sundvogel
sorry, aber da seid ihr doch Meister drin. Für dich ist doch jede Rolle schlecht außer Shimano und evtl. noch Daiwa. Wenn man da den Thread "High End Spinnrollen" durchliest unterbindet ihr doch jegliche Kritik und Diskussion an den ach so tollen "High End" Rollen. Hat da jemand eine andere Meinung wird er doch nur noch gemobbt.

Zum Thema MeFo angeln und STroft kann ich nur sagen hat bei mir hervorragend geklappt, keine Lufttüddel oder ähnliches. Da schein ich wohl eine andere "Auswurftechnik" zu haben. Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir aber Recht das das relativ lose einholen sicher das Größte Problem bei vielen Geflochtenen ist. Ist ab beim Gufieren ansich noch gravierender, da man dabei tlw. sehr locker die Schnur aufnimmt.

Grüße


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ein schönes Beispiel dafür ist immer wieder gern die Stroft



Ich kenn nur die Stroft Mono (die "beste" braune) und finde das ist eine normale Schnur, nichts besonders dolles, auch wenn sie gerne als die beste dargestellt wird. 

An Geflecht kenne ich die Fireline und die PowerPro. Aus ungeklärten Gründen hat die PowerPro (10lb) ärger auf der Rolle gemacht. Die Fireline (auf einer anderen Rolle) hat nie Probleme gemacht. 

Für die Küste ist die Fireline sicherlich nicht verkehrt, aber sie soll nicht sehr abriebstfest sein, das hab ich an der Küste nicht getestet. 

Ich würde die PowerPro nochmal nehmen, immerhin ist es keine schlechte Schnur und meine Kumpel fischen damit auch ohne Probleme, keine Ahnung was bei mir los war. Dazu ist sie günstig zu bekommen.


----------



## Rotnick (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Siderwire Ultracast


----------



## Hansen fight (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Moin 
:m Power Pro


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Für dich ist doch jede Rolle schlecht außer Shimano und evtl. noch Daiwa. Wenn man da den Thread "High End Spinnrollen" durchliest unterbindet ihr doch jegliche Kritik und Diskussion an den ach so tollen "High End" Rollen. Hat da jemand eine andere Meinung wird er doch nur noch gemobbt.




Wer hat denn da eine andere Meinung gehabt? Wenn du damit meinst, das da jemand seine High-Price-Daiwa versenkt und gepudert hat und ich der Meinung bin, dass das nichts mit sachgemäßen Gebrauch zu tun hat, dann hast du sicher recht. Und wenn du meinst das da kritisiert wird, dass man mit 4000 "HEs" keine Dorschdoubletten hochkeulen kann und dass das deswegen "Mädchenrollen" seien, dann weiß ich nicht was daran sachlich ist, aus meiner Sicht ist das eher ein Hinweis auf Ahnungslosigkeit und Naivität gepaart mit einer gewissen Ignoranz.

Es gibt hier im Board etliche Postings von mir, in denen ich ganz sachlich darauf hinweise, das weniger oft genauso viel ist.

Eine Diskussion über HE-Tackle ist sowieso weitestgehend sinnfrei, weil weil wer es nicht hat schwerlich mitdiskutieren kann und wer es hat natürlich überzeugt davon ist. 

Lies doch mal hier nach....

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=115334&highlight=sinn+unsinn   :q:q:q


----------



## mlkzander (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Eine Diskussion über HE-Tackle ist sowieso weitestgehend sinnfrei, weil weil wer es nicht hat schwerlich mitdiskutieren kann und wer es hat natürlich überzeugt davon ist.



Da stimme ich Dir zu, ne Stroft aber als HE zu bezeichnen ist doch etwas überzogen......

Man muss natürlich auch wirklich den Einsatzzweck beachten,
denn in Sachen Abrieb spielt sie wirklich ganz oben mit.
Für meine Zwecke kann es also nur die Abriebfesteste (Stroft)sein,
egal ob HE oder nicht und egal was sie kostet.


----------



## welsfaenger (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

zu deiner Beruhigung, ich besitze auch genug "High-End" Angelzeug. Egal ob Rollen / Ruten usw.. Daher denke ich schon das ich genau weiß was ich schreibe. Nur lass ich das manchmal nicht so raushängen.
Egal auch, aber das man mit einer 4000er Rolle eine Dorschdoublette ohne größere Anstrengungen an die Luft bekommen sollte, vor allem wenn´s denn so tolle Rollen sein sollen, sollte eigentlich drinsitzen. Mit meiner 3000er Taurus kurbel ich dir zur Not so eine Doublette an die Wasseroberfläche (mit der Cabo ebenso). Die Rolle "lacht" da eher drüber. Ob das nun Sinn macht oder nicht spielt jetzt mal keine Rolle, aber es würde OHNE PROBLEME klappen.
Was mich an diesem HE-Rollen Thread wirklich geärgert hat, war dies im Nachhinein ständig lustig machen über diesen besagten User. Nicht unbedingt sehr fair.

Grüße
Thomas

PS: Deutschland hat gerade beim Handball gewonnen -


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*



mlkzander schrieb:


> egal ob HE oder nicht und egal was sie kostet.


Etwas eigenartige Sichtweise, wieso sollten die Kosten egal sein?

Schnur ist ein Verschleißartikel, ein Verbrauchsprodukt, nichts dauerhaftes.
Betriebskosten, genauso wie Stahlvorfach, Haken usw.
Wie etwa Benzin oder Toilettenpapier.
Das empfinde ich erstens schon als sehr preissensitiv,
und zweitens kommt es nur auf ein paar objektivierbare Eigenschaften an,
die man sogar leicht testen kann, schließlich ist dies nur ein besserer Bindfaden:

Durchmesser, Tragkraft, Knotenfestigkeit, Geschmeidigkeit, Tüdelneigung, Abriebsfestigkeit, Einfärbung, Dehnung.

Wenn eine Schnur dies hinreichend erfüllt, ist sie gut.
Tut sie das nicht, ist sie schlecht.

Und die gute Schnur, die weniger kostet, ist die beste, wegen P/L.
Und jede Schnur, die ich häufiger abschneide oder wechsel ist frisch und neu, und damit immer besser als eine alte angejahrte, die eventuell noch gut ist.


----------



## börnie (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Hi !

Ich habe auch schon ein paar geflochtene duchgetestet. 
beim grundfischen mit unberechenbarem boden und beim spinnfischen.
-zoom von cormoran : die fand ich schlecht. rauht extrem schnell auf und trägt dann nur noch ein bruchteil.

-DAM imperial : könnte fast eine zoom sein

-Fireling XDS : die hat mir gut gefallen. fleddert wenig aus und auch die durchmesser stimmen mit den angaben überein. nicht bärenstark aber haltbar.

-balzer ironline : rausgeworfenes geld ! mit abstand die schlechteste leine. der angegebene durchmesser kommt zwar hin, aber die schnurr ist patt und fleddert extrem schnell aus.

-whiplash : gute schnurr. sehr stark und abriebsfest. der angegebene ducrmesser ist jedoch kräftig nach unten "abgerundet".

andere leinen habe ich noch nicht probiert. 

meine lieblingsschnüre sind zur zeit die whiplash und die XDS. 

gruss
börnie


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> zu deiner Beruhigung,



Nur zu deiner Beruhigung, ich bin nicht beunruhigt.

Ich habe dein Zitat mal in den Rollenthread gesetzt, denn hier ist das ziemlich OffTopic.


----------



## mlkzander (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Etwas eigenartige Sichtweise, wieso sollten die Kosten egal sein?



Det dann hast Du mein Posting nicht richtig gelesen oder
fehlinterpretiert.
Für mich kommt es fast nur auf die Abriebfestigkeit an und
wenn überhaupt noch auf die Tüddelneigung.

Alles andere von Dir genannte ist für mich schlichtweg egal
also ist mir ergo auch der Preis egal, weil bei mir nur die 
Abriebfesteste auf die Rolle kommt.

Das nun die Stroft noch einige von Dir genannten Eigenschaften
sehr gut erfüllt, ist für mich quasi Zufall.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*



mlkzander schrieb:


> Für mich kommt es fast nur auf die Abriebfestigkeit an und
> wenn überhaupt noch auf die Tüddelneigung.


Okay, versteh schon die Richtung. Die anderen Grundparameter wie eine sinnvolle Trafgkraft und Verschlaufbarkeit sind aber auch nötig, das sind wir wohl einer Meinung.

Das mit der Abriebsfestigkeit halte ich für einen problematischeren Punkt:

1. richtig abriebsfest, was Steine und Hindernisse betrifft, ist keine Geflochtene. Es gibt bisher nur eine Multifile nicht geflochtene, die wirklich mit einem Abstand mehr abkann.

2. Es gibt Unterschiede in der Haltbarkeit, z.B. bei den Schwebstoffen (Dreck) im Wasser, das macht sehr viel aus, belastet gerade Geflechte, die wie ein Microfasertuch das aufnehmen. Bei einer Mono kann ich das abwischen, habe ich an einem Niederungsfluss täglich gemacht.
Wenn die Stroft GTP in diesem stark bessere Ergebnisse zeigt, finde ich das ein wichtiges Praxisergebnis! #6

3. Ich löse und löste das Problem des Abriebs und der Aufrauhung immer durch großzügiges Abschneiden, je nach Wasser und Einsatz jeden Tag, d.h. da gehen 5, bis sogar 20m weg, und die Woche drauf muss nachgespult werden, oder ich habe eben mehrere fertige E-Spulen, die die "Schnurreichweite" über Zeit vergrößern. Denn eins ist manifest klar: Wenn neue Schnur vorne aktiv ist, ist das die beste Möglichkeit mit der Haltbarkeit!

Und dann kann man über Preise rechnen  Und der erreichbaren Sicherheit gegen abreissende und verludernde Fische.


----------



## er2de2 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Stren,PowerPro und Pikeline


----------



## mlkzander (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

richtig Det ich schneide auch je nach beanspruchung ne menge weg
die besten abriebeigenschaften hat sicher mono und beim normalen welsfischen
verwende ich wenn es geht auch mono (vorfach)
aber beim spinnen ist es mir lieber die derzeit abriebfesteste multi zu haben,
da ich beim welsspinnen durchmesser um die 0,30-0,40 fische reicht die tragkraft immer

ansonsten sind deine ausführungen absolut richtig und fundiert


----------



## Siff-Cop (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mal mit der neuen Geflechtschnur von Prologic SG gefischt? Soll's in Orange und Dunkelgrau geben...
> 
> |kopfkrat


 
Hallo WickedWalleye

Ja, habe sie( Prologic SG 0,19mm/9,1kg)am Wochenende das erste mal drauf gehabt auf einer 360er Slammer. macht für mich einen guten ersten Eindruck habe einige Würfe gemacht die meiste Zeit aber Vertikal vom Boot gefischt. Ich habe sie in orange. Über den Verlust der Farbe kann ich nichts sagen und auch über den abrieb im Gebrauch auch nicht, allerdings habe ich sie einige mal über eine relativ stumpfe Ecke gezogen und im vergleich zur Fireline hält sie doch einige Züge mehr aus. Vom Durchmesser her ist sie auch ganz gut und nach meiner Meinung ist die Tragkraft realistisch, was noch zu erwähnen ist, ist die Drahtigkeit der Schnur diese ist doch ziemlich extrem allerdings konnte ich dadurch keine negativen Eigenschaften feststellen

Was mir besonders gut gefallen hat, ich hatte  keinerlei Vertüdelungen und das ohne die Schnur noch mal extra beim einholen auf die Rolle mit dem Finger zu straffen´, hatte auch erst angst das ich zu viel Schnur auf der Spule habe und das zu Problemen führt war aber nicht so.

Allerdings ist das jetzt nur der Eindruck von 6Std. und ich habe nur den vergleich zu einer Fireline 0,17.

Fazit: verglichen mit der Fireline und in Abwägung der Kürze der Zeit würde ich ein befriedigend  geben allerdings ist das Preis/Leistungsverhälnis bis jetzt ganz gut , habe beim Schirmer 12,95€ für 150m bezahlt und hatte mir vorgenommen sobald ich merke das sie nichts für mich ist kommt sie sofort wieder runter, jetzt bleibt sie aber drauf  und ich werde weiterhin Erfahrungen mit der Prologic SG sammeln.



ich hoffe das hilft ein wenig und viehleicht gibt es ja den ein oder anderen der sich die Schnur aus Testzwecken auch mal drauf haut :m|bla:#h


----------



## Bolle (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Nach dem ich mir die Mühe gemacht habe und den gesamten Tröt durchgelesen habe und somit den Inhalt aller Postings kenne, stelle ich mir nur eine Frage...ist denn nun unser Angelfreund aus Recklinghausen nach dem stellen seiner Frage nach einer guten geflochtenen Schnur nun schlauer als vorher oder ist er nun um ein vielfaches verwirrter...ich persönlich könnte aus dem geschriebenen für mich keinen Favoriten benennen
Auch wenn das nicht die Antwort ist die @Bytbandit hören wollte...meiner Meinung nach sollte er, wie auch schon erwähnt, selber viel testen und nur so wirst du, die für dich perfekte Schnur finden.

P.s. Mein Favorit zum spinnfischen in der großen Palette von geflochtenen Schnüren ist die Powerline 0,08 in gelb von Gigafish.


----------



## Bytebandit1969 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

@bolle danke das du an mich denkst, das problem ist leider in jedem forum so! ich werde mal die spiderline ausprobieren, danach die powerpro.

Danke an alle


----------



## singer (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Stroft GTP ist die beste, aber manch einem zu teuer und deshalb gibt es die PP, SW, TUF, PL usw.


----------



## Seefliege (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

|wavey:

@ Ollek;

" ... Und da hat er recht, es geht nix über die deutsche Powerline von Gigafish..."

die verwende ich zum wallerfischen. ist ne absolute superschnur. #6 aber zum spinnfischen nehme ich lieber andere, z.b. tufline ... hab auch einige vorher ausprobiert. aber jeder macht halt seine eigenen erfahrungen ... :g

Petri von Matthias.


----------



## Werderjung (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Kann mir jemand was zu der WFT Round in 0,14 mm sagen.
Habe mir diese im Laden angeschaut. Scheint sehr rund und geschmeidig zu sein. Farbe ''Clear'' (weiß).
100 m liegen bei 15 EUR.


----------



## Rotnick (13. April 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Spiderwire Ultracast
Meiner meinung nach die beste schnurr auf dem markt


----------



## Pike95 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Power Pro 8ib Barsch
Power Pro 15ib Hechtspinnen Spinner,Gummifische,Wobbler bis 45g
Power Pro 20ib Hechtjerken
PS: Farbe grün oder gelb


----------



## angelarne (13. April 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Was ist mit der Berkley fireline crystal? hab ich in 0,17er Stärke. Ein Allroundgeflecht, nicht nur zum Spinnfischen und weniger sichtbar als andere Geflochtene ist sie auch... :m


----------



## aalen (13. April 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Moin 

für mich gibt es nur die Fireline von Berkley. Bin damit seit Jahren sehr zufrieden.

Grüße
Aalen


----------



## August (14. April 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Ich personlich Fische die Whiplash Pro in 0,10 mm und bin damit super Zufrieden egal ob Hecht oder Zander Steine oder Seerosenfeld auch shon Ettliche Haken welse sich in den Steinen Verfangen haben dadurch zu Bruch bekommen

allerdings muß ich auch erwähnen das egal welche du nimmst bei steinigen untergrund wird jede Schnur abrieb haben 

ich angel am MLK des öffteren und bisher hatte ich keine schnur welche an den Scharfkanitige Steinen sich nicht abgerieben hätte eine Ständige kontrolle der Schnur vor dem Haken ist bei Geflochtenen Pflicht nach jeden 10-15 Wurf schaue ich nach wie es vor dem Twisterhaken ausieht.

ich benutze ungern ein Hardmonono Vorfach beim Twistern auf Zander


----------



## Schwingspitze (14. April 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Petri zusammen,
warum erwähnt hier keiner die gute Stroft GTP, ist meiner Meinung nach die beste geflochtene, sie ist mit sohne Art Silikon überzogen, deswegen auch bei Minustemperaturen noch zu fischen , gegenüber anderer Schnüre die sich voll Wasser saugen und dann steif werden wie ein Brett, der Hersteller gibt keine Schnurdurchmesser an soweit ich weis warum wohl |bla: die stimmen sowiso nicht sondern er gibt die Tragkraft an und die stimmt, allerdings jetzt der Nachteil dieser Schnur 100m ca. 24 Euronen :caber es lohnt sich meine ich 

  bis denne 

 die Schwinge#h


----------



## welsfaenger (15. April 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

ganz einfach, weil die meisten nur billige oder die Berkley-Schnüre fischen und meistens keinen Vergleich zu einer Sroft haben. 
Ich denke, mind. 80% der Angler die einmal Stroft gefischt haben werden dir sagen das Stroft die beste Schnur auf dem Markt ist. Das bedeutet natürlich nicht das man sich evtl. keine andere Schnur kauft, immerhin hat sie ja auch einen stolzen Preis.
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Evo (26. April 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Ich war heute erstmalig mit meiner neuen Stroft-Schnüre angeln.
Weich ist sie. Aber sie neigte bei mir extrem zur Perückenbildung, so dass ich genervt nach ca. einer Stunde und einigen Metern verlorener Schnur aufhörte. Mit der billigen Gigafisch Strippe hatte ich solche Probleme nicht.
Gibts da irgendwelche Tipps dagegen?


----------



## welsfaenger (27. April 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Die Rolle niemals randvoll machen. Den Fehler machen die meisten am Anfang. Dadurch das die Stroft sehr weich ist niegt sie bei zu voller oder zu locker Wicklung auf dr Rolle zur Perückenbildung. Zudem sollte die Rolle die Schnur ordentlich aufwickeln.
Ich lasse immer ca. 1-2 mm Platz zur Abwurfkante. Kostet keine Wurfweite und man hat keine Schnurtüddel.
Grüße
Thomas

PS: Das ist aber auch der einzige "Nachteil" der STroft


----------



## karpfenbrausi (27. April 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*



dorschbremse-ri schrieb:


> power pro- kurz genug?:g



genau! #6


----------



## melis (27. April 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

@ Evo
Nach dem Aufspule noch ein bis zwei Tage warten und die Schnur ruhen lassen. Das mit zuviel Schnur stimmt in den aller meisten fällen.


Stroft GTP
Quantum Quattron PT Braid


Alle die die PP benutzen. Diese Schnur ist sehr dick für die Tragkraft und in den dünneren Durchmessern nicht einmal rund. Hier wird bei der Schnur viel geblendet.


----------



## Olli 1970 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Die neue Zoom 7 Claro= 0,08 mm, 5,6 kg Tragkraft


----------



## welsfaenger (27. April 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

@melis

wahrscheinlich ähnlich wie bei der Tuf-Line. Die ist in den dünneren auch platt wie nix.

Grüße


----------



## melis (27. April 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Kann gut sein.


----------



## Fishingchild (27. April 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Die power Pro von Spro!Die is voll geil!


----------



## The_Pitbull (27. April 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Hi also ich hab die Power Pro und die Tuffline bis jetzt noch keine PB mit gehabt.Bin super zufrieden damit aber vll kann ich das ja auch garnicht richtig Beurteilen da ich noch Anfänger bin was das Spinnfischen angeht.Gruß Pitti


----------



## stanleyclan (27. April 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Spiderwire Stealth Code Yellow!


----------



## Wheelinger (27. April 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*



> Spiderwire Stealth Code Yellow



Hast Du da mal ne Quelle? Ich finde beim Hersteller nur 

 NEW Spiderwire® Stealth™ Code Red Braid™
(... also schön mit der Seife auf die Omme, wie im Film) ....

Ansonsten gibts die 

Spiderwire® Stealth™ Tracer Yellow, aber die meinst Du nicht, oder?


----------



## Hechtchris (27. April 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Tuffline 20 lb #6


----------



## Evo (29. April 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

zur Stroft:
ok voll ist sie jetzt nicht mehr. Ein "Problem" weniger. Aber locker darf sie auch nicht aufgewickelt werden? Das würde ja quasi bedeuten, dass sich damit keine LEICHTEN Köder führen lassen.
So schön die Schnur auch sein mag aber das sind Probleme, die hat man mit anderen Strippen nicht... #d


----------



## melis (29. April 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

@ Evo
Nicht nur zu voll ist ein Problem bei geflochtenen. Auch der echte Durchmesser spielt eine Rolle. Zu dünne Schnüre sind bei manchen Rollen einfach nicht zu machen.

Beispiel:
Ist die RedArc die mit der Spiderwire Stealth in dünneren Durchmesser nicht klar kommt. Hier schon mehrfach gelsen und auch leider selbst erlebt. Erst als durch Abrisse deutlich weniger Schnur drauf war ging es.

Welche Rolle, welche Schnur?


----------



## Evo (29. April 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Rolle: Shimano Exage 2500FA
Schnur: Stroft GTP Typ 5 (also nicht unbedingt allzu dünn; aber dafür pink |rolleyes)

Mich ärgert's einfach, da ich vorher mit der billigen Gigafisch-Schnur absolut keine Probleme hatte...


----------



## WickedWalleye (29. April 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Es gibt eben extrem geschmeidige Schnüre und eher harte Schnüre. Das hat absolut nix mit der Güte der Schnur zu tun und beides hat seine Vor- und Nachteile. Weiche Labberschnüre verheddern sich gerne, da muß man vorsichtiger mit umgehen und zum Werfen mit Leichtködern sind die eher schlecht geeignet. Nicht umsonst verwenden die meisten im UL-Bereich dehnungsarme Mono oder die Fireline <0.08mm.


----------



## welsfaenger (29. April 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

@evo,

sorry, aber was für eine Kombi hast du da denn ? Ne Exage 2500 mit einer Typ5 ? Sorry, ist das nicht ein wenig dick? Ich fische meistens Typ3 (6kg, auch auf Dorsch) und habe bei der Schnur auch mit kleinen Ködern keine Probleme (Rollen: ABU 80x/Sorön, Ryobi Excia, Tica Taurus). Aber eine Typ5 mit kleinen Ködern passt nun nicht wirklich.
Liegt wahrscheinlich an deiner Kombi.


----------



## welsfaenger (29. April 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

@evo

ähm, nur so´ne Frage, aber wofür benötigst du eine 10kg Schnur an deine Exage. Mit der Schnur überlastest du die Rolle maßlos.


----------



## melis (29. April 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

@ Evo was für zu dünne Schnüre gilt, gilt auch für zu dicke. Und die Typ 5 gehört dazu wenn es sich um eine 2500er Größe handelt.


----------



## Evo (29. April 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

möglicherweise ist es auch "nur" Typ 4. Da müsst' ich nachher mal schauen.
Ich verwende Kombo halt gerne etwas universeller...  sowohl zum leichteren als auch zum etwas schwereren Fischen. Nur die Rute ist jeweils eine andere. Auch wenn evtl. eine 6KG tragende Schnur reichen würde, bin ich halt gern nach oben abgesichert. Bis auf die Wurfweite sollte es ja eigentlich keine weiteren Einschränkungen geben (sollte man meinen).


----------



## WickedWalleye (29. April 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Wenn der Köder zu leicht für die Schnur ist streckt sie sich beim Auswurf nicht so schön, der Luftwiederstand wirkt mehr auf die Schnur ein und erzeugt Schlaufen, Kringel, Luftknoten. Wenn man die dann unbemerkt einrollt kriegt man ne richtig schöne Perücke. |rolleyes Dadurch daß die Schnur sehr geschmeidig ist bekommt man ein solches Knäuel dann auch kaum wieder vernünftig gelöst.

Für leichte Köder sollte ne Schnur imo optimalerweise möglichst dünn und nicht zu weich sein. Weniger Luftwiederstand, höhere Wurfweite, weniger Perücken.


----------



## nyte.white (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

moin.

Ich hab' mich jetzt durch den ganzen Thread gekämpft und weiß nun, dass Spiderwire nicht hält, was sie verspricht, Stroft GTP zwar super, gleichsam aber auch schweineteuer ist Fireline nicht gut ist, nur weil fast jeder sie hat. Der absolute Kompromiss aus Preis und Leistung scheint die Power Pro zu sein.

Dazu eine Frage. Verstehe ich richtig, dass ihr bei der Power Pro von der von "Spro" redet? 
Oder hab' ich das, was ihr meint, nur noch nicht gefunden?

Noch eine andere Frage, die sich allerdings nicht speziell an die Power Pro richtet, eigentlich nichteinmal nur für Geflecht gilt: Gehen wir mal davon aus, die maximalen Gewichtsangaben der Hersteller kommen in etwa hin. Gibt's da etwas wie eine Faustformel, wie ich mir die passende Schnur ausrechne? Wenn die Schnur 10kg hält, was darf der Hecht wiegen, um nicht mehr als 10kg Kraft aufwenden zu können?

Gruß,
Niclas


----------



## Cassius (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

ja, die power pro is von spro.#6

power pro ist aber nich nur ein kompromiss, für mich is sie einfach die beste.:l

das sind erfahrungswerte. wenn du auf hecht gehst müssten 8-12 kg schon genug sein. kommt drauf an, wie vorsichtig zu drillst, bzw. wie hart du drillen musst. im extremfall nimmste halt was dickeres.

achja, die gewichtsangaben kommen schon meistens ganz gut hin, beim durchmesser wird meistens geschummelt. ne 6er spiderwire hat niemals 0,06mm.

hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## Cassius (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

fireline, whiplash pro, gigafish.. puh, bestimmt noch andere. ist leider lange her, die ersten geflochtenen waren vor 6-7 jahren, da war ich 12. die letzten zwei jahre ist das angeln aber sehr untergegangen, sodass ich nich alle erinner. am schlimmsten ist die fireline (auch wenn viele auf sie schwören). sie ist hart und lässt sich knicken, rund ist sie überhaupt nicht, und hat eine lausige lebensdauer. ganz im gegenteil die power pro: rund, weich, lebensdauer maximal. spul ich mir 200m auf meine meforolle, kann ich sie nach einer saison umdrehen und noch eine saison angeln. mach das mal mit der fireline, die nach 3 tage schon zerfranst wie n norwegerpulli...

dass die power pro besonders laut is, ist mir noch nich aufgefallen. und selbst wenns so wär, is mir das auch egal, bei allen anderen überragenden eigenschaften. wer dabei durchdreht, ist irgendwie nich ausgeglichen genug zum angeln, oder?

meine meinnung. wer mit mono, oder mit fireline, oder sonst was angelt, meinetwegen. ich schwör auf power pro (und teste trotzdem weiter -> schnüre entwickeln sich, wir sind nich bei der perfektion angelangt. interessant finde ich zB die prologic adrenalin von savagear. kennt die jemand? in DK scheint sie sehr bekannt zu sein, und gilt dort als beste schnur. in Deutschland glaube ich nur bei gerlinger (?) zu bekommen.)

grüße aus hamburg#h


----------



## Cassius (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

haste sie denn schon geangelt? du machst keinen fehler, sie mal auszuprobieren #6 wenn du was ganz neues ausprobieren willst, nimm die adrenalin, dann muss ich das nich mehr tun :q

edit: http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info...36089&osCsid=96ff00c40291b06cf76f4dda63275309

schirmer wars! (hab übrigens per mail angefragt, man kann sich auch was abspulen lassen!)


----------



## Checco (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Ich fische die Spiderwire stealth, die schnell ausfärbt aber bin zufrieden damit.
Auf anderen Rollen die Corastrong zoom 7 und die Fireline und hab komischerweise null Probleme mit all den genannten Schnüren.
Ich weiß nicht was manche hier machen mit ihren Rollen oder Schnüren das es bei denen Tüddel gibt und nen Fisch hab ich auch noch nicht verloren weil die Schnur die Tragkraft nicht hielt.


----------



## Mozartkugel (19. September 2012)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

sehr interessanter Beitrag... nach meiner Durchsicht werde ich mich wohl für einen dieser beiden entscheiden:

> Spro Power Pro
> Stroft GTP

Was mein ihr? Oder sind beide etwa gleich gut?

Gruß


----------



## Wurschtsepp (19. September 2012)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Power Pro is ne gute wahl


----------



## cog (19. September 2012)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Noch keiner genannt, glaube ich. Aber ich fische die: "Stren Super Braid". 

Nur noch selten zu finden aber sehr hochwertig. Leider auch etwas teurer...


----------



## Peacemaker (20. September 2012)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Ganz klar,Stroft oder Power Pro

Gruß und Petri


----------



## Mozartkugel (20. September 2012)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

soweit war ich jetzt auch |supergri 

Ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass man Power Pro ab 9kg nehmen sollte, darunter gab es schon Probleme?! #c

Wie dick sind denn die 8kg von Stroft GTP? Sind das 0.12mm?

Gruß


----------



## Don-Machmut (20. September 2012)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

ne Stroft GTP Typ R3 Tragkraft:7kg soll Durchmesser:0,20mm haben #c


----------



## welsfaenger (20. September 2012)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Passt schon. Nicht wundern, das ist der Reale Durchmesser. Andere Schnüre sind auch nicht dünner.
Und die Typ 3 reicht ansioch für alles aus. Fische mit der auch im Meer auf Dorsch und bishwer gab es nioch keinen Fisch der zu gross war


----------



## Wurschtsepp (20. September 2012)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Weiß nicht ob schon genannt aber hab auf meiner Red Arc zurzeit die Daiwa Tournament drauf und bin auch recht zufrieden damit.


----------



## Mozartkugel (20. September 2012)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

momentan tendiere ich zu Stroft GTP. Welche Farbe ist denn von Vorteil? So viel ich weiß sieht man für gewöhnlich rot und gelb (zumindest in Schriftform) nicht ganz so gut. Allerdings auf weißen Hintergrund (Papier). 

Ein Gewässer ist ja mehr grünlich/bläulich und deshalb kommt es wohl auf einen möglichst starken Kontrast an, denke ich? Wenn das stimmen sollte, wären knallbunte Farben bestimmt von Vorteil.


----------



## welsfaenger (20. September 2012)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

habe grau, orange, grün und jetzt neu pink im Einsatz. Am besten gefällt mir die orange.


----------



## Wallersen (20. September 2012)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Stroft GTP oder Daiwa Tournament 8Braid kann ich empfehlen.
Beides top Schnüre, wobei die Daiwa glatter und weicher ist.

In Sachen Farbe fische ich bei der Stroft die Orange und bei der Daiwa Chatreuse, wobei die Daiwa besser sichtbar ist.

Fische die Straft in der Stärke R2 und hatte damit noch nie einen dubiosen Abriss wie er bei mach anderen(Berkley) Schnüren gelegentlich vorkam.
Selbst beim Drill eines Marmorkarpfens von gut 40 Pfund der ins Unterholz flüchten wollte hat die Stroft nicht die geringsten Anstanden gemacht.


----------



## Allround Angla (20. September 2012)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Climax Spin Line


----------



## Mozartkugel (20. September 2012)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

oh ja, von der Daiwa Tournament 8Braid habe ich auch nur gutes gelesen! Leider schwierig zu beziehen, oder kennt jemand einen Händler? Stärke so 0.10mm oder 0.12mm

Gruß


----------



## Wickedstyler (20. September 2012)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> oh ja, von der Daiwa Tournament 8Braid habe ich auch nur gutes gelesen! Leider schwierig zu beziehen, oder kennt jemand einen Händler? Stärke so 0.10mm oder 0.12mm
> 
> Gruß




ich hab die daiwa .. ist eigendlich eine tolle schnur .. allerdeing nur bedingt für fließgewässer geeignet .. je nach strömung fängt die schnur an zu "singen" .. das ist gar nicht gut .. ansonsten ne top schnur!


----------



## Wurschtsepp (20. September 2012)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> oh ja, von der Daiwa Tournament 8Braid habe ich auch nur gutes gelesen! Leider schwierig zu beziehen, oder kennt jemand einen Händler? Stärke so 0.10mm oder 0.12mm
> 
> Gruß



Jup in Rosenheim bei meinem Händler


----------



## Mozartkugel (20. September 2012)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Stroft GTP bietet auch eine fluoreszierende Schnur in der Farbe Pink an. Was haltet ihr davon? Unabhängig von der Farbe, wobei Pink jetzt gar nicht mal so schlecht ist |supergri


----------



## GrafvonMontedisco (20. September 2012)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Pink sieht man echt gut. Gute Farbe für ne Schnur zum Jiggen. Kein Scherz.


----------



## Mozartkugel (20. September 2012)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

sieht man eine fluoreszierende Schnur in der Dämmerung oder gar in der Nacht tatsächlich besser?


----------



## dookie84 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Ich benutze die Stroft in Grau! Wirklich ne geile und extrem stabile Schnur! Wenn man die Spule nicht bis zum Rand vollknallt, dann gibts auch keine Perücken - war bei mir zumindest am Anfang so, bis 30-50m weg waren... 

Ich finde, dass man die bei Sonne und vor Allem bei diffusem Licht sehr gut sieht, da sie sich vom Hintergrund gut abhebt. Gelbe Schnüre finde ich irgendwie nicht so toll - besonders bei Sonne habe ich da mächtige Probleme, die zu erkennen.

Wenn bei mir mal ne Neubespulung ansteht, dann würde ich auch die Stroft in orange versuchen.

Habe mal irgend wo gelesen, dass das pink ziemlich schnell nachlässt. Da kann man also auch gleich grau nehmen... |supergri


----------



## welsfaenger (21. September 2012)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

stimmt. Die Orange ist ziemlich Farbstabil, die pinke eher nicht.
Die Orange ist bei Sonnenlicht in Verbindung mit einer Polbrille extrem gut sichtbat


----------



## dookie84 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

na das hört sich doch gut an - das werde ich mir auf jeden Fall gut merken! bei mir ist es nicht mehr all zu weit hin bis zur unterfütterung... 

die bietet wahrscheinlich einen guten kontrast zum dunkleren wasser und zum helleren himmel. wenn die farbe dann noch lang erhalten bleibt...super!


----------



## marlin2304 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Ganz klar die Falcon Silk 8-fach geflochten von Uli Beyer und die Daiwa 8 Braid.


----------



## Mozartkugel (22. September 2012)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

was haltet ihr von der *Stren Sonic Braid*?


----------



## meimei (22. September 2012)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

momoi takumi jigline 

ob Ihr es glaubt oder nicht 


Mei


----------



## R1dDle (22. September 2012)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Jerry Brown Line One Spectra!


----------



## Pitti (22. September 2012)

*AW: Eure beste Geflochtene Schnur gesucht!*

Hemingway , ich angel jetzt damit seit 20 Jahren, selten Probleme und wenn, dann meist selbst gemachte, wie Köderwechsel von leicht auf schwer. Da gibts schon mal ne kleine Perücke, die ich aber meist schnell gelöst bekomme ,selbst im Dunkeln. Hier gehts zum Anbieter , Preis/ Leistung ist für mich Ungeschlagen. http://www.factory-shop.de/default/


----------

